# ....K-PAX....



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

...ieri notte, nelle ore deputate al sonno più che a pensieri e altre svariate attività, ho visto un film....K-PAX...kevin spacey....ottimo spunto di elucubrazioni mentali e riflessioni....decisamente interessante....
....l'avete mai visto....?


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ieri notte, nelle ore deputate al sonno più che a pensieri e altre svariate attività, ho visto un film....K-PAX...kevin spacey....ottimo spunto di elucubrazioni mentali e riflessioni....decisamente interessante....
> ....l'avete mai visto....?


 No... annotato!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No... annotato!


Sempre con lo stesso attore ti consiglio (se non l'hai ancora visto) questo:

http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_thelifeofdavidgale.htm

E' bellissimo!


----------



## Nobody (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre con lo stesso attore ti consiglio (se non l'hai ancora visto) questo:
> 
> http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_thelifeofdavidgale.htm
> 
> E' bellissimo!


 Visto, ma grazie... concordo, è davvero bello!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ieri notte, nelle ore deputate al sonno più che a pensieri e altre svariate attività, ho visto un film....K-PAX...kevin spacey....ottimo spunto di elucubrazioni mentali e riflessioni....decisamente interessante....
> ....l'avete mai visto....?


sì , un film molto carino .


----------



## Old sperella (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre con lo stesso attore ti consiglio (se non l'hai ancora visto) questo:
> 
> http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_thelifeofdavidgale.htm
> 
> E' bellissimo!


visto anche questo , merita .


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre con lo stesso attore ti consiglio (se non l'hai ancora visto) questo:
> 
> http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_thelifeofdavidgale.htm
> 
> E' bellissimo!


 
...grazie marì....visto...stimo molto kevin spacey...uno dei pochi con reale e profondo talento....


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ieri notte, nelle ore deputate al sonno più che a pensieri e altre svariate attività, ho visto un film....K-PAX...kevin spacey....ottimo spunto di elucubrazioni mentali e riflessioni....decisamente interessante....
> ....l'avete mai visto....?


L'avevo visto al cinema quando era uscito.
Adoro Spacey ma qui mi era piaciuto proprio pochino.


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre con lo stesso attore ti consiglio (se non l'hai ancora visto) questo:
> 
> http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_thelifeofdavidgale.htm
> 
> E' bellissimo!


 
Mari, mai visto "Il prezzo di hollywood"?
E' del 2004 e lui qui impersona un manager senza scrupoli e senza cuore...secondo me è bellissimo!


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mari, mai visto "Il prezzo di hollywood"?
> E' del 2004 e lui qui impersona un manager senza scrupoli e senza cuore...secondo me è bellissimo!


Provvedero'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... grazie bella!


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Provvedero'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prego Mari, vedrai che ti piacerà.
Baci


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Prego Mari, vedrai che ti piacerà.
> Baci


Anche a te un  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma di quelli grozzi


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Provvedero'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....beh...a questo punto...sarebbe interessante suggerire e riguardarsi I soliti sospetti.....eh eh....si rasenta l'opera plena....


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....beh...a questo punto...sarebbe interessante suggerire e riguardarsi I soliti sospetti.....eh eh....si rasenta l'opera plena....



Visto, molto bello!


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....beh...a questo punto...sarebbe interessante suggerire e riguardarsi I soliti sospetti.....eh eh....si rasenta l'opera plena....


Capolavoro!!!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Capolavoro!!!!


 

...già....non ci sono più i kaiser soze di una volta.....eh eh eh....


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...già....non ci sono più i kaiser soze di una volta.....eh eh eh....


Davvero!
Che stra figo che era Kevin quando finalmente si è palesato...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Davvero!
> Che stra figo che era Kevin quando finalmente si è palesato...


 
...bello pacifico mentre se ne va sorridendo pian piano...eh eh eh


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2009)

*velista*



velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ieri notte, nelle ore deputate al sonno più che a pensieri e altre svariate attività, ho visto un film....K-PAX...kevin spacey....ottimo spunto di elucubrazioni mentali e riflessioni....decisamente interessante....
> ....l'avete mai visto....?



Non l'ho visto.

prendo nota.


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2009)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> Sempre con lo stesso attore ti consiglio (se non l'hai ancora visto) questo:
> 
> http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_thelifeofdavidgale.htm
> 
> E' bellissimo!



danke.

a ripiglio nota.


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...bello pacifico mentre se ne va sorridendo pian piano...eh eh eh


Con il fido amico (di cui non ricordo il nome) che lo aspetta in auto.
Mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2009)

*rana*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Con il fido amico (di cui non ricordo il nome) che lo aspetta in auto.
> Mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo



ma deve essere proprio bello eh...


----------



## ranatan (18 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma deve essere proprio bello eh...


Si. Se ti capita guardalo. E' un film a incastro che ti tiene con il fiato sospeso e tutti gli attori sono veramente molto bravi


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Con il fido amico (di cui non ricordo il nome) che lo aspetta in auto.
> Mi hai fatto venire voglia di rivederlo





Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma deve essere proprio bello eh...



ECCOLO!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No1a6lO0M4s





​


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ECCOLO!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No1a6lO0M4s
> ...



wow..ma non lo voglio vedere se non per intero....mi toglie la zorpresa senno'...


----------



## Mari' (18 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> wow..ma non lo voglio vedere se non per intero....mi toglie la zorpresa senno'...


E non lo guardare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .



















































tanto lo so che sei curiosa


----------



## Old ck1 (18 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...ieri notte, nelle ore deputate al sonno più che a pensieri e altre svariate attività, ho visto un film....K-PAX...kevin spacey....ottimo spunto di elucubrazioni mentali e riflessioni....decisamente interessante....
> ....l'avete mai visto....?


sì
film molto intenso
molto particolare
il male di vivere
unmale molto comune


----------



## Verena67 (18 Febbraio 2009)

So che film è , ma non l'ho visto (parla di un alieno, no?)

Molto bravo Spacey in BEYOND THE SEA, il biopic su Bobby Darin, cantante confidenziale morto molto giovane per un congenito difetto al cuore, marito della Baby Diva Sandra Dee (vittima di violenze da bambina, e con una forte dipendenza dall'alcool da adulta...) , una bellissima storia resa in modo molto poetico.


----------

